# Here is something cool for you real Y fans



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

Uintaman you my not want to read this you might find a contradiction in the article :mrgreen: 

All you Y fans go to Si.com they have a pretty cool piece on the 1984 national championship. If I new how to past it on here I would so those of you that are smarter than me put it up for us. But it is a great article, changed my opinion on the championship. Talked about how none of the big boys wanted to play BYU in the bowl game to see who was the best team because they wanted the money instead. Anyways take a look at it and lets here what you all think. I am liking the press the MWC is getting lately.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2009/w ... l#?eref=T1

BYU in 1984 is what caused the BCS to take place, so that the elitist schools could ensure themselves a 'Championship' every year. I also noticed SI says BYU and Boise State stand the best chance of BCS busting this year. Seems that goes against the 'wisdom' on this site. :mrgreen:


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2009/writers/stewart_mandel/08/05/byu-1984/index.html#?eref=T1
> 
> BYU in 1984 is what caused the BCS to take place, so that the elitist schools could ensure themselves a 'Championship' every year. I also noticed SI says BYU and Boise State stand the best chance of BCS busting this year. Seems that goes against the 'wisdom' on this site. :mrgreen:


Well, in fairness it said they didn't have the most talent just the best schedule to do it :mrgreen:

Pretty cool article though thanks for posting it pro


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Another article on SI: http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2009/w ... index.html

I swear bowhunter3 said Bronco is struggling to adapt, I wonder how his program is able to haul in such a recruiting class even with being handicapped of being a religious school in the MWC. :shock:


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Another article on SI: http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2009/w ... index.html
> 
> I swear bowhunter3 said Bronco is struggling to adapt, I wonder how his program is able to haul in such a recruiting class even with being handicapped of being a religious school in the MWC. :shock:


Yeah I read that to. I am referring to games not his recruiting talent.  I really like Bronco, but as a coach he as a few things to improve on and adapting from game to game and play to play is one of them. I know you know i am right on this one.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

proutdoors said:


> BYU in 1984 is what caused the BCS to take place, so that the elitist schools could ensure themselves a 'Championship' every year.


 :roll:

Seriously?

While the Y did cause the creation of a championship series it was only to ensure that a team who scheduled wins (trash teams) couldn't be simply handed a national championship by being the last one standing.

The Michigan team they played in their bowl game was so bad that in the current bowl system they wouldn't even be bowl eligible (any bowl).

While the automatic selection for some of the larger conferences may be elitist, the intent was to save college football by preventing everyone from doing what BYU did when they cherry picked that schedule.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> While the automatic selection for some of the larger conferences may be elitist, the intent was to save college football by preventing everyone from doing what BYU did when they cherry picked that schedule.


Homers, unite! - Remember BYU beat #3 ranked Pitt in the pre-season in 1984. Sure Pitt kind of fell apart after that, but you can't call playing the #3 ranked team in the country at the time "cherry picking". It turned out that BYU team was pretty good, too. Washington was ranked #2 at the end of the year and beat #3 Oklahoma in their bowl game. BYU walloped Washington 31-3 just a few months later in the 1985 pre-season. Also, the Cougars had 12 players from that 1984 team play in the NFL. *12!* That's an awesome number by anyone's standards.

Say BYU beats Oklahoma and FSU this year and then those teams have crappy years. Would you say BYU cherry picked their schedule? :roll: You can't change your schedule mid-season to adjust to fickle football fans! Nobody, N-O-B-O-D-Y was calling Pitt weak before BYU crushed their season to start the year.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> > While the automatic selection for some of the larger conferences may be elitist, the intent was to save college football by preventing everyone from doing what BYU did when they cherry picked that schedule.
> 
> 
> Homers, unite! - Remember BYU beat #3 ranked Pitt in the pre-season in 1984. Sure Pitt kind of fell apart after that, but you can't call playing the #3 ranked team in the country at the time "cherry picking". It turned out that BYU team was pretty good, too. Washington was ranked #2 at the end of the year and beat #3 Oklahoma in their bowl game. BYU walloped Washington 31-3 just a few months later in the 1985 pre-season. Also, the Cougars had 12 players from that 1984 team play in the NFL. *12!* That's an awesome number by anyone's standards.
> ...


Well said!

Anyone who isn't looking through jaded BCS glasses can see the system was put in play to protect themselves, not make sure a 'real' championship was awarded. If that was the desired outcome they would have at that point installed a playoff! That's all the proof needed to see this was all for keeping the money/prestige to themselves. How dare a team from the WAC be crowned champs. How else can you explain how *THREE* non-BCS teams have gone undefeated in the last5 years and had no chance whatsoever to prove they were the best team in the country? The current system is a result of the 1984 season, and it has ensured that every 'crowned' championship team will come from a BCS conference no matter what. All this and buggs says it was to make things more 'fair'. That makes me think of the saying in the book Animal Farm, "We are all equal, some more equal than others". Are you Snowflake or Major?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> That makes me think of the saying in the book Animal Farm, "We are all equal, some more equal than others". Are you Snowflake or Major?


C'mon, man, brush up on your literature! It was Snowflake and _Napoleon_ who took over and represented Trotsky and Stalin. Old Major was the prize boar who had the dream about Animalism. Major=Karl Marx. :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

My bad.  Been to long since I read the book, I just pulled it off the shelf, now I know what I'll be reading this weekend!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> My bad. Been to long since I read the book, I just pulled it off the shelf, now I know what I'll be reading this weekend!


It's all good, brother. I have an unfair advantage because I've been reading _Animal Farm_ with students for years. :wink:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm glad your students get to read it. I read it in high school, but never grasped it's message(s) until I was in my thirties. My 16 year old has read it once, and I will be having her read it again when I am done with it later today.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

buggsz24 said:


> While the Y did cause the creation of a championship series it was only to ensure that a team who scheduled wins (trash teams) couldn't be simply handed a national championship by being the last one standing.


Really? What do you think any BCS team does with their non conference games? Not every team, but there has been an inordinate number of teams that schedule crappy schools for their non conference games to keep from spoiling a perfect season and to raise their point margin.



> The Michigan team they played in their bowl game was so bad that in the current bowl system they wouldn't even be bowl eligible (any bowl).


Not BYU's fault that none of the big teams wanted to come play in the low money bowl. They were greedy then complained when BYU was crowned champion. Switzer is a grade A jackass!!



> While the automatic selection for some of the larger conferences may be elitist, the intent was to save college football by preventing everyone from doing what BYU did when they cherry picked that schedule.


Again like people have already said, cherry picking would be scheduling teams that looked crappy *from the beginning*. And again, NOT BYU's FAULT if bigger schools don't want to come play them because BYU is good enough to ruin their season but not good enough to have any weight in bringing up their strength of schedule!! If they were really looking at "saving collage football" there would be no automatic bowl bids!!! look at the PAC 10 and the Big East last year!! They've gone WAY DOWNHILL!! Any conference can produce a great team in any given year. Just look at Utah, Boise State and, even though they were a one season thing, Hawaii.

I'm so tired of BCS busting talk!! Why should any collage team with a legitimately good team have to hope for some scraps from the all mighty BCS table. The BSCS sucks!! :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

willfish4food said:


> Really? What do you think any BCS team does with their non conference games?


If you play in the sec or the big ten you really don't need to look for strength of schedule in your non conf. games.



willfish4food said:


> Not BYU's fault that none of the big teams wanted to come play in the low money bowl. They were greedy then complained when BYU was crowned champion. Switzer is a grade A jackass!!


Nope, not their fault, but the lack of quality wins is why the system was created



willfish4food said:


> Again like people have already said, cherry picking would be scheduling teams that looked crappy *from the beginning*.


Yeash, can't argue with that, most of these games are scheduled years out. Just look at UCLA last year



willfish4food said:


> And again, NOT BYU's FAULT if bigger schools don't want to come play them because BYU is good enough to ruin their season but not good enough to have any weight in bringing up their strength of schedule!!


Exactly right, not worth the risk of a loss for the minimal respect that you get for beating them. BYU figured it out this year when they scheduled OU, they might ruin their season, or they could skyrocket in the polls after taking out a very highly respected OU team.

Part of BYU's problem in the past was that they thought/think they are better than they really are, and often times they refuse to play away games because they can't get a home and away. This elitist attitude has kept them from playing a lot of quality teams, they need to be a lot better than they currently are to be able to dictate games they way they currently do.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> Part of BYU's problem in the past was that they thought/think they are better than they really are, and often times they refuse to play away games because they can't get a home and away. This elitist attitude has kept them from playing a lot of quality teams, they need to be a lot better than they currently are to be able to dictate games they way they currently do.


Spoken like a true elitist. :wink:


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

proutdoors said:


> Spoken like a true elitist. :wink:


Can you honestly tell me they would have a winning record this year of they played against teams in the top ten?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > Spoken like a true elitist. :wink:
> ...


Every game? I doubt it, but I doubt 95% of the teams in ANY BCS conference would have a winning record if every game was against a top ten team. No team, nit even your Longhorns play top ten teams every week. :?


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

buggsz24 said:


> the lack of quality wins is why the system was created


I can understand the desire for teams to prove themselves before being invited to the big bowls. But, if that was really their only motivation they'd just take the top 10 teams and put them in the bowls. None of this automatic bid BS.



buggsz24 said:


> willfish4food said:
> 
> 
> > And again, NOT BYU's FAULT if bigger schools don't want to come play them because BYU is good enough to ruin their season but _*not good enough*_ to have any weight in bringing up their strength of schedule!!
> ...


I guess I should amend the phrase "not good enough" to say "not in the right conference" Obviously BYU is good enough and should have more respect being that they've been in the top 25 and had 10 win seasons the last three years. But according to the BCS system even though a top 25 finish means they're considered better than more than 2/3 of the big conference teams that's still not good enough to earn some respect.

I don't have a problem with a lot of the BCS conference teams. My next favorite team after BYU is University of Florida. (which is why I have two reasons to hope BYU *STOMPS* FSU.) I just agree that it was set up so the old names in collage football can keep the prestige and money for themselves and that the 84' BYU team was a big influence for the formation of the *BS*CS. Why else would they set up as system in which six conferences champions will make it to their high paying high profile bowls no matter how bad they might suck. Oh and it's next to impossible for a team from other conferences to make it. Even if they're better than the teams that are selected for the bowls. So hard in fact that in 10 years and 47 bowl games only 4 times has a "small" conference team made it into the *BS*CS system.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks to me like all you boys that are so anti government, etc, etc, wouldn't say a word about the government steppin in and breakin up the BCS. As I remember, all of the "Bowls" were private property in the old days. They were set up by, payed for by and owned by the conferences that participated. Now all us boys in the newer, or smaller conferences are screaming "please Uncle Sam, force these guys to share what they built and payed for all these many years, it ain't fair."
Sounds a lot like "socialized" sports to me. -Ov-


----------

